# .223



## aylor70 (Jan 2, 2006)

I am thinking about getting a coyote rifle, and i am most likely going with a .223 due to my limited budget. I was just wondering if any of you had suggestions on one's i should look for. I have been looking at a Winchester Model 70 coyote, a Remington model 700 BDl, Remington Model 700 VLS, a Savage Hunter Series model 11G or a Ruger M77 mark II. Which of these would you prefer, or is there one im missing that i should think about? Any help is appreciated


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

You might want to hit the search button this has been asked maybe 50 times there is a lot of answers in there 280


----------



## aylor70 (Jan 2, 2006)

but none of them have specifically answered this question.


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

i have a remington 700... strong action, dependable... also, look into the CZ 527... this is my next choice... i am getting one soon.

pick a rifle that fits you right... it's a personal decision in the end... if you like ford, you will never be happy if you get a chevy... rifles are the same way...


----------



## jjmagill (Dec 24, 2005)

I have a savage model 11 (lefty) and it is an excellant rifle,but so are every one that you mentioned pick the one that you like the best thats most comfortableto you and you should be happy


----------



## bgoldhunter (Apr 13, 2005)

What kind of barrel do you want? Sporter style, medium, bull-barrel? What action, safety, and feed feels better to you? Which feels better when you put it to your shoulder? Carry rifle or are you setting up close to the truck.

I ask this because of some of the obvious differences between those you have listed. Decide this and the choice of gun narrows considerably. I have several of those listed, and they have large differences, but were selected for what I wanted for that particular gun.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

bgoldhunter said:


> What kind of barrel do you want? Sporter style, medium, bull-barrel? What action, safety, and feed feels better to you? Which feels better when you put it to your shoulder? Carry rifle or are you setting up close to the truck.
> 
> I ask this because of some of the obvious differences between those you have listed. Decide this and the choice of gun narrows considerably. I have several of those listed, and they have large differences, but were selected for what I wanted for that particular gun.


Very well put.

Several years ago I had a Remington Model 700 VSSF in .223. I outfitted this Rifle with a 6.5x20x40mm AO Leupold Vari-X III. This rig was GREAT for sitting at the bench shooting prairie dogs, but not a very good Coyote Rifle. It was HEAVY and this scope had so much difference in eye relief from low magnification to high magnification I never did get it in the right place for all types of shooting.

I then replaced it with a Ruger Stainless-Synthetic KM77RFP MKII (Sporter Weight) .223. On this one I fitted it with a 4x16x40mm AO Rifle Scope. Now this Rifle was great for Calling, but left something to be desired in sitting at a bench shooting Prairie Dogs. I have had a few others over the years as well.

I just recently picked up a Stevens Model 200 in .223. This is about as inexpensive as it gets in a Rifle these days ($259.99 at Sportsmans Warehouse). I really didn't expect much out of this rifle considering the price, but had heard and read so much about Savages (the Stevens is built by Savage), that I just had to try one. So far I have not been disappointed and know I will have another Stevens (or maybe a Savage) in the not to distant future.

What was stated above about handling the Rifles and seeing which one fits you the best is very good advise.

Larry


----------



## aylor70 (Jan 2, 2006)

I understand that getting a handle for the rifle is important, but i am on a limited time/budget here. Buying a rifle, trying it out and deciding i dont like it is not an option. My local gun shop doesn't have a shooting range either. I am mainly seeing what gun people have had success with and a gun that will be reliable so that when i am older and i have kids i can pass it along to them.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Savages are touted as being the most accurate out of the box production rifle made today. Remington used to have that title, but now it is Savage. I wasn't sure I believed it, and that plus the price is why I bought the Stevens Model 200 .223. Like I said, so far I haven't been sorry.

No the Stevens is not flashy to look at. No it is not a high dollar Rifle. But if anything like mine it will shoot quite well out of the box. I would think the same could be said for a Savage as well, and with the Savage there are more models available.

Larry


----------



## bighands (Dec 12, 2005)

I really like the Savage 11f, I have a Ruger 77 MKII ultralight and like it alot except for 2 things #1 the trigger sucks, Does anyone know of a good fix?
#2 the magazine box is too short, if it was 1/8in. longer it would be nice.


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

I have the Savage M11fxp in .22-250 and love it. The only thing I am going to do is change the scope from 3-9 it came with to a 6-18 or 6-24 and add a folding bi-pod. BUT like everyone else has said here the one that suits you is the one to get. Anytime I buy a new weapon--rifle, shotgun, handgun, or bow I look into several then I look at what it will be used for and how- carrying or sitting. After that I check how they shoulder and how they feel in grip. The one that feels best and fits the use I intend for it, that's the one I buy. If it don't feel right you won't be happy then you lose money selling or tradng to try another. :sniper: :beer:


----------



## RedRabitt (Jan 17, 2006)

You say your on a limited budget, the H&R NEF Handi Rifle is pretty cheap for a pretty good rifle and accurate enough. I own the .223 and .17 HMR (the later being its own) and I love them both. I called H&R now Marlin and they are offering it in new chamberings .204 and 22-250 whats neat about these is that they have a barrel program you can get a barrel of your choice in most popular chamberings for around a hundred bucks. I would like to add the .204 and the 22-250 to my .223 it would be my Ultimate Predator Kit. Course if you dont mind single shot rifles it'll be a good choice for the budget minded. I think I paid a little over $200 for it.


----------



## RedRabitt (Jan 17, 2006)

You mention you want to at some time pass it on to your kids. I suspect your mighty saftey conscience. Not trying to endorse any product, but for saftey the H&R Handi Rifle has a cross bar between the hammer and firing pin the cross bar engages the firing pin when the hammer falls but when the hammer is in the down position and you have a live one in the chamber it is safe cause the cross bar drops out of the way when the hammer is let down manually. pretty safe gun to learn on for kids or a well seasoned shooter...


----------

